# Juwel vision filter stopped working



## Halley (3 Jan 2017)

Hi - my internal juwel vision 180 filter just stopped working.  I checked the impeller but cant find anything wrong.  Do they sometimes just pack up?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KipperSarnie (3 Jan 2017)

Is the filter blocked?
I have a lot of problems with the Jewel internal filter blocking on my Trigon 350.  I wish now I'd persevered & removed it from the start.


----------



## Halley (3 Jan 2017)

I don't think so - I took it out of the casing and plugged it in but it does nothing


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GHNelson (3 Jan 2017)

Fuse in the plug!......


----------



## Halley (3 Jan 2017)

Good man - never thought of the that!  It's a 2 pin plug - is it ok to put a 3 pin on?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ian_m (4 Jan 2017)

I have been through numerous Juwel filter heads in the 14 years of owning a Juwel Vision 180 tank.

- Yes, they do sometimes just stop working, no reason at all. If you have a multimeter (and understand Ohms) you will find the pump head is open circuit implying the motor windings have gone open circuit, which is annoying considering the windings are embedded in resin and should last for ever.
- If the fuse has blown, get worried as that implies a major'ish fault, though sometimes fuses do fail for no reason at all.
- When the Juwel impellor shafts were stainless steel, as opposed to newer ceramic shafts, they used to wear away and the pump head starts making a lot of noise.
- I have had an impellor magnet crack, in which case it didn't turn, but just buzzed. New impellor fixed that.
- I changed the 600l/hr pump head to a 1000l/hr pump head but suffered from the sponges collapsing and blocking which then lead to the impellor shaft wearing. Stick with 600l/hr.

Unfortunately, like most fish tank filter pumps, there is little to repair if it stops, so best option is complete replacement at about £30 (Ebay).


----------



## Halley (4 Jan 2017)

I was just going to replace the plug to see if it is just that the fuse is gone.  What do you mean by a majorish fault? Is it dangerous to use again?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ian_m (4 Jan 2017)

Halley said:


> I was just going to replace the plug to see if it is just that the fuse is gone. What do you mean by a majorish fault? Is it dangerous to use again?


A fuse in a 13A plug is designed to protect the connecting cable and to a lesser extent the device on the end of the cable. If the fuse blows for what ever reason it is indication of a major fault (somewhere).

Yes you could change the fuse, but more than likely it will just blow again.


----------



## Halley (4 Jan 2017)

Cheers - do you mean a major fault in the pump? (I'm no good at electrics!)


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ian_m (4 Jan 2017)

Halley said:


> Cheers - do you mean a major fault in the pump? (I'm no good at electrics!)


Yes.

The fuse blows if the current flowing gets greater than the fuse rating due to a fault/failure.

The Juwel 600l/hr pump head is 7Watts, so that's 0.03 Amps (7 Watts / 240 volts).

The mains plug fuse will more than likely be 3A, so to blow that a fault current 100 times larger will be needed, indicating something major has failed.

Personally I doubt the fuse will have gone, more than like just failed open circuit so current flowing will be zero.

Be careful the new Juwel Ecco pump heads (diamond shaped exit tube) need an adapter to connect to older Juwel filters (arched shaped hole).


----------



## Halley (4 Jan 2017)

Thanks for that - looks like I'll just buy a new one - I will take the Ecco pump out of the casing and use the old casing - I think that will work?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ian_m (4 Jan 2017)

Instruction manual for the Juwel pumps.
https://www.juwel-aquarium.de/out/m...00_1000_1500_Typ_500_600_1000_1500_Manual.pdf

Page 4 on how to connect newer pump to older filters.


----------



## Halley (4 Jan 2017)

Cheers - thanks for that!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

